# CJC and IGF



## The Foundation (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,
Currently using 200Mg Cyp/week
Want to add a "heavy" anti aging to "mild" bodybuilding dose of the above.
I know one is long acting and they are synergistic.
I've spent hours reading Datb's thread but I am getting a little overwhelmed.
What is the safest 2 products to use? I think I remember reading one is better for night time use. I want to get this shit ordered up, so please help.

Tnx a bunch
TF


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 27, 2010)

The Foundation said:


> Hi Guys,
> Currently using 200Mg Cyp/week
> Want to add a "heavy" anti aging to "mild" bodybuilding dose of the above.
> I know one is long acting and they are synergistic.
> ...


----------



## The Foundation (Oct 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried this combo?
I am thinking of putting in a small order to give it a try??

I do NOT have very low BF...(yet)
I am 5'11' 228
Wondering if I will still see results in test subject or if I should put in an order for the real McCoy?


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 4, 2010)

The Foundation said:


> Has anyone tried this combo?
> I am thinking of putting in a small order to give it a try??
> 
> I do NOT have very low BF...(yet)
> ...


 what are your goals, and how old are you? stats make a huge difference when using these products....


----------



## The Foundation (Oct 4, 2010)

I am 38, My goals are "heavy anti aging" to "Mild" bodybuilding.
I walk/pysical labor all day...W/O 2-3X / week

5'11--- 230
If I had to estimate...I would say I am about 15lbs overweight.
The 15 extra lbs is around midsection only...with a little looseness under arms as well.

Test Cyp 200mg 2X weekly
Armidex .5 EOD
Cyp gives me a little bloat so I needed dex.


----------



## stylus187 (Oct 4, 2010)

The Foundation said:


> I am 38, My goals are "heavy anti aging" to "Mild" bodybuilding.
> I walk/pysical labor all day...W/O 2-3X / week
> 
> 5'11--- 230
> ...


TF, if you have a reliable source for "the real deal", I would run that. Im assuming that you want to lean down a little bit. I actually gain weight while on the ghrps and cjc. I once ran a combo as follows, 3ius early am hgh, 100mcg ghrp-6 combined with grf1-29 same pin, right after I train, 4 hrs later 2ius hgh, making this a total of 5ius per day. I also ran same 100mcgs of ghrp-6 and 100mcgs of grf, about an hour pre bed. the gfhrp family is great to run while ending any hgh cycle, as it helps restore your natural production of hgh. I would research the hell out of this stuff before making any decisions. Im sure you already know that though....


----------

